# How to Memo Letter Pairs



## Sneakykicker (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey Speedsolving, I'm starting to get into 3BLD now, and I decided to make a sheet for all of my terms for letter pairs, but I'm wondering how I could put those in my mind and remember them when doing solves? Thanks!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 7, 2020)

The basic idea is to turn your letter pairs into a memorable story. The wackier the better, since then you are more likely to remember it!


----------



## Sneakykicker (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah, I mostly mean using the terms on my sheet of letter pairs instead of coming up with something randomly that isn't so memorable.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm far from a fast blind solver, but I don't think having a list of set letter pairs is very helpful until you are pretty fast at 3BLD. Have you gotten a success yet?


----------



## Sneakykicker (Aug 7, 2020)

yea


Nmile7300 said:


> I'm far from a fast blind solver, but I don't think having a list of set letter pairs is very helpful until you are pretty fast at 3BLD. Have you gotten a success yet?


I already made the list


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 7, 2020)

Well you don't need to use it for every single pair. The main use is for certain pairs that can be tricky.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 7, 2020)

@Sneakykicker what do you average on 3bld? I just want to know so I can know how to help.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 7, 2020)

Smh i can Memo the letters only better than turningnl it Into a Story and sometimes can even memorize the Sticker itself... I dont know what to do, If i should be Happy with that or If it's problem


----------



## ProStar (Aug 7, 2020)

Sneakykicker said:


> Hey Speedsolving, I'm starting to get into 3BLD now, and I decided to make a sheet for all of my terms for letter pairs, but I'm wondering how I could put those in my mind and remember them when doing solves? Thanks!



Don't memorize a list, just remember some good words for hard pairs. Just make them up on the spot, and after a while most of them will just become second nature because you've done it so many times


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 8, 2020)

As others have said, if a pair is 'easy' then you probably should usually just use the first thing that comes to mind during a solve (unless the first thing that comes to mind is hard to visualize/remember or clashes with another pair) and eventually it will be automatic and you can add it to your list. For other pairs, creating a list is helpful.
Either way, if you want to learn a list (of difficult pairs, or of all pairs) you can use a flashcard training app like Anki.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 3, 2020)

Sneakykicker said:


> Hey Speedsolving, I'm starting to get into 3BLD now, and I decided to make a sheet for all of my terms for letter pairs, but I'm wondering how I could put those in my mind and remember them when doing solves? Thanks!


Try writing down the pairs at first. It helps


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2020)

I started out with Letter Pairs in 2014. Nowadays, I use letter quads in my memo as there is a lot of reduction in the information.


----------

